
Star Wars: The Force Awakens Trailer #3 - avp42
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGbxmsDFVnE
======
smpetrey
This is what a trailer should provide: a taste, a glimpse, a sliver of a
story. Beautiful.

------
SocksCanClose
I can't stop watching it.

